# Gardeners Soap, Market spice, Frangipani, sandle wood



## my2scents (Feb 2, 2011)

Gardeners Soap ,with Coffee grounds, cornmeal, Ground oatmeal, cornmeal
Spice Market Tea Soap, Made using the VERY fragrant & world famous "Market Spice Tea"  & Orange, Cinnamon, clove EO"s 
Smells amazing & exactly like the tea!




Sandalwood , using cocoa powder for color swirl




 Frangipani


----------



## nursenancy (Feb 2, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!  I wish I could smell them!


----------



## ewenique (Feb 2, 2011)

Oooo, pretty!


----------



## heartandsoap (Feb 2, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!! all of them... works of art.
 It's hard to pick a favorite.


----------



## AmyW (Feb 2, 2011)

It's hard to decide if I like the sides or the tops more! Good job


----------



## Relle (Feb 3, 2011)

We need scratch and sniff-a-computer   Now there's an invention.

Relle.


----------



## newbie (Feb 3, 2011)

They're all great, but the frangipani- that's my favorite. Beautiful color combo.


----------



## agriffin (Feb 3, 2011)

Beautiful!  All of them!  I think the Frangipani is my favorite also.


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 3, 2011)

Fab soaps :0) love the colours in Spice Market!!!!!!


----------



## tomara (Feb 3, 2011)

Gorgeous soaps...Nicely done


----------



## MsDee (Feb 3, 2011)

Spectacular!!


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful, all of them.  I think the sandlewood is really pretty.


----------



## dubnica (Feb 4, 2011)

They are alll great! Fantastic job.


----------



## nattynoo (Feb 4, 2011)

VERY nice soap.
My fav would b the frangipani. It look suberb!!
And the very first one. I love earthy looking soaps.
Would u find sharing what u used for the swirl in the frangipani??


----------



## my2scents (Feb 4, 2011)

nattynoo said:
			
		

> VERY nice soap.
> My fav would b the frangipani. It look suberb!!
> And the very first one. I love earthy looking soaps.
> Would u find sharing what u used for the swirl in the frangipani??


 I used TKB pop micas  purple, yellow, orange & I think its called Cabernet ? Its a wine colored pop mica


----------



## coco cooks (Feb 5, 2011)

Stunning, but really love the love one the best. Beautiful.


----------



## dcornett (Feb 6, 2011)

Great job!!!


----------



## my2scents (Feb 6, 2011)

coco cooks said:
			
		

> Stunning, but really love the love one the best. Beautiful.



Coco,  I like your blog . I ck'd it out right up my ally!


----------



## NancyRogers (Feb 9, 2011)

They are all amazing.  I think I love the frangipani the best.


----------



## Sapoho (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Feb 13, 2011)

These soaps look amazing and the smells sound divine!


----------

